# PC cable for Humminbird.... would like to borrow



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking for anyone in the NE Ohio area that has a Humminbird cable for connect fishfinder to a PC (the item numbers on this would be *AS PC3 *or *AS PC2*.

I just aquired a HB 778 fish finder... need to upgrade the internal software... this unit doesn't have a SD card slot so to install the latest software version I need to have this special PC cable... since the software upload would be a once-and-done activity I would only need to use the connector for less than an hour!

If anyone out there has already invested in one of these cables and would be willing to loan it out for a day or two PM me and I will see if there is a lake that we have in common and then arrange a meet up some day.

Thanks in advance,
-OS


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a 788 that I use a PC connection for upgrading


----------

